# Do your own job



## otokage

Hi everyone,

I got an order to give to someone far under me and who have not done his own work. So I would like to tell him to do his things in a highly disrespectful way.
My sentence is :
Omae no sore o shiro | おまえ の それ を しろ
translated in ei-go :
your's that do
What do you think, is this sentence correct?
If I want to be highly disrespectful it has to be it the right way or I'll loose my legitimacy over him.
Thank you in advance,
otokage

"I need a Nihon-go mother tongue" (sorry for the mistake on title)


----------



## DaylightDelight

Sorry, I don't really understand your Japanese or English phrase.  How do you say it in French?
From your description of the context, I'd suggest 自分（じぶん）のしごとをしろ or 自分のしごとをやれ (Do your job/task).
Or somewhat idiomatic やることをやれ (Do what should be done).


----------



## otokage

Thank you for answering.
First of all this is something which use suru and not yaru.
Then my sentence does not exists in French I want something 100% Japanese and languages build sentence differently

自分のしごとをしろ is effectively what I want to say.
But in fact I expect a high degree of denigration as if I was talking to my dog or something like that.

the sentence that I expect in Japanese is suggestive and could be translated by :
You (denigration) do this ! (your own "shit") (like for cleaning something wrong)

自分 seems neutral so maybe おまえ is more denigrating
then for しごと it's effectively his own task (like you wrote) but that's a bloody mess to clean, his own bloody mess to clean.

自分のしごと seems way too "polite" for not having done his own job


----------



## 810senior

Hello.
How about とっととやれ or さっさとやれ(do it fast)? Or else it's also fine to say 仕事しろ(get to work!) by leaving 仕事 off if it's allowed in such a context.


----------



## otokage

I know that we can say しろ alone and that it's highly unpolite.
But I wanted to insist in the fact that it's his own s**t which is not done, and that everyone is loosing time due to and only due to his own s**t


----------



## 810senior

I'm afraid I found myself not catching whether you're seeking for a set phrase or something else.
Guess anyway there's need to put in more words if you mean that(do with your work that's still undone, because we're sure you waste our time away and that's too disgusting).


----------



## DaylightDelight

You could use てめえ in place of おまえ.
てめえのことはてめえてしろ/やれ.


----------



## otokage

I agree to both of you and thank you DaylightDelight for this useful vocabulary (we surely need a wordreference section for that^^)
The point is that in Japanese you all usually talk in a "subjective" manner. for exemple to answer a question you use "hai/iie, so [question verb]"

Here the person know what I am talking about so a long sentence is not necessary.

So are these sentence correct in Japanese (I am sorry I am a new Japanese studying) :
Omae no sore o shiro | おまえ の それ を しろ
Omae no sore wa shiro | おまえ の それ は しろ
Or should I use 
Omae no koto o shiro | おまえ の こと を しろ
Omae no koto wa shiro | おまえ の こと は しろ

Thank you again for the てめえ word, I need to study more ones like that (found some usefull pages on "sex in Japanese" which are highly useful too in common exchanges for our everyday)
Thank you to you two


----------



## frequency

otokage said:


> Thank you again for the てめえ


Be aware of use of てめえ. This sounds very vulgar.


----------



## DaylightDelight

otokage said:


> So are these sentence correct in Japanese (I am sorry I am a new Japanese studying) :
> Omae no sore o shiro | おまえ の それ を しろ
> Omae no sore wa shiro | おまえ の それ は しろ
> Or should I use
> Omae no koto o shiro | おまえ の こと を しろ grammatically barely acceptable but sounds unnatural.
> Omae no koto wa shiro | おまえ の こと は しろ


If you say おまえ then しごと or やること as the object would be necessary: おまえのしごとをしろ.
If you say 自分 or てめえ(it also means 'self') こと would be acceptable: 自分のことをしろ.
Also I still think やれ is more natural than しろ in this sentence: 自分のことをやれ.
There is no explanation, I'm afraid; this is how we speak.


----------



## otokage

frequency said:


> Be aware of use of てめえ. This sounds very vulgar.


I agree I saw the translation


----------



## otokage

DaylightDelight said:


> If you say おまえ then しごと or やること as the object would be necessary: おまえのしごとをしろ.
> If you say 自分 or てめえ(it also means 'self') こと would be acceptable: 自分のことをしろ.
> Also I still think やれ is more natural than しろ in this sentence: 自分のことをやれ.
> There is no explanation, I'm afraid; this is how we speak.


Thank you this makes me understand more the usage of "kore/sore/are".
Which one is more aggressive/depreciative (instead of by using "temē")
おまえのしごとをしろ.
自分のことをしろ.

For Yaru and Suru by using google ( Difference between Yaru and Suru? )
I saw that Yaru got a sense of "give/let"
And the point is that the work which has to be done near : is not provided to anyone, would not help anyone, is nothing to do and can be done is seconds, but the dude is the only one who can do it, and he doesn't just to bother the World !
Just see the time I take to perform a perfect a perfect aggressive/depreciative sentence to understand that no one need it and that the dude is just a "temē"^^

But apparently maybe yaru is better even if it's not with a sense of "provide/give/let"


----------



## frequency

やる in your example is "to do".
しごとをやる。  I do (my) job. (If the person who does a job is you.)
しごとをやれ！ Do your job!



otokage said:


> I saw that Yaru got a sense of "give/let"


This やる is 4. It is a different way of あげる. As the webpage says, it is used to someone of equal or lower status.
When you say _I give my boss a task/job_ in an impolite way, it is しごとを じょうしに やる。 If you omit じょうしに, it is しごとをやる。 as well !
Note that やる has several meanings.


Japanese しごと means business/work more than English "job" or "task". So if you want to say that you urge someone to do something, not business like you do at your office, 自分のことをやれ。 or 自分のことをしろ。would be better.


----------



## DaylightDelight

otokage said:


> Which one is more aggressive/depreciative (instead of by using "temē")
> おまえのしごとをしろ.
> 自分のことをしろ.


I think the former is more commanding, because of おまえ.  Calling someone no very close to you おまえ is itself somewhat insulting.  (Probably like using French _tu _to strangers?)



otokage said:


> I saw that Yaru got a sense of "give/let"


Ah, so this is why you preferred する over やる.
Colloquially, やる can have very wide range of meanings; give, perform, defeat, have sex, kill, and so on.
And yes, in this kind of sentence, I think やる is apter then する (though the difference is subtle).


----------



## otokage

Thank you for this dictionary I bookmark.

This is it おまえ looks more unpolite than 自分
And in my opinion こと is more unpolite too than しごと because "work" is something "noble/great" こと is more ambigous
for やれ/しろ same here, in my eyes of french しろ looks more unpolite regarding to your two last answers (kill, have sex are "noble/great" things (otokage!) and that's effectively to say someone to urge and not at a office, as I started the conversation but next time I'll take the time to express my mind better)

So maybe :
おまえのことをしろ (Oh plus, I'll need to write it in romaji if it matters. :-/ Sorry for the second mistake)

か


----------



## frequency

otokage said:


> This is it おまえ looks more unpolite than 自分


Indeed. I agree.



> こと is more unpolite too than しごと because "work" is something "noble/great" こと is more ambigous


Ah, sorry but that's just because しごと sounds to us "office work" or "business" more.



> for やれ/しろ same here, in my eyes of french しろ looks more unpolite regarding to your two last answers (kill, have sex are "noble/great" things (otokage!)


Don't worry, both are same in your examples.



> So maybe : おまえのことをしろ (Oh plus, I'll need to write it in romaji if it matters. :-/ Sorry for the second mistake)


おまえのことをしろ・・this is okay, but 自分のことをしろ is better because 「おまえのこと」 is two-way. おまえのこと can mean "about you", too. So it's a bit confusing.
「自分のこと」can mean "your own thing" more.
Using kana and kanji is always much better


----------



## otokage

And I don't wanna be confusing. Wast of time.
So I'll see between
自分のことをしろ
or
おまえのしごとをしろ (but "work" is too noble/great) and a longer sentence like おまえ自身のことをしろ seems way too long. (the dude spend three days to find four words)


----------



## frequency

otokage said:


> 自分のことをしろ or おまえのしごとをしろ (but "work" is too noble/great) and a longer sentence like おまえ自身のことをしろ


The three are good and natural. Choose any you like, and that's your free choice


----------



## otokage

Yes and after thinking, the ambiguity of おまえのことをしろ suits me perfectly too !
So the choice is done.

But I learned many new words and precisions, thank you all three !

どうも ありがとう ございます
オオトカゲ ベビー！


----------

